# Dont be full of vacivity - Help save words from oblivion and adopt a word



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

I got this today and i thought it would be alot of fun. There are words that are going to be taken out of the dictionary but we can help save them by adopting them and using them wherever we can and trying to get other people to use them to. You even get a certificate of adoption for your word. Here is the text i got and the link is in my sig.

-----------------------

Save the Words is a website dedicated to keeping underused English language words in the dictionary. Pick an underused word and pledge to save it from extinction. 

Lexicographers analyze the frequency of word usage in popular culture and media to decide which new words will go into the dictionary, but they also track the falling popularity of words and opt to remove them. At Save the Words, an initiative of the Oxford English Dictionary, you can browse a wall of rare words, be given a random word, or search for a word to see if it's in danger of extinction. Once you find a word to your liking, you can pledge to use that word in common usage as often as you can:

"I hereby promise to use this word, in conversation and correspondence, as frequently as possible to the best of my ability."
Thanks to Save the Words I finally have a proper adjective for a co-worker I had named Shrub Head: frutescent. Need to find companion words for your new vocabulary buddy? Check out our compendium of the best online language tools for word nerds.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

Apathy would be my word..if i cared.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Personally I don't like how frequently slang words are added to the dictionary.  Slang words come and go, they should be gone in a couple years instead of being added to the dictionary.  I think inventing new words is how those dictionary dudes keep their jobs.  Some slang words have longevity, but many do not.

I also don't like that today's kids, even us 40 year old kids, don't have a large vocabulary.  Many get confused by anything more than a 30 second commercial.  Heaven forbid if they were to read any of the classics.

I visited the Save The Words website and I'm going to find a couple new words for me to use.  I admit there are some words there that I could not possibly come up with a way to use, but I know I can find something.

ps.  I was in Arizona last week were there was veprecose landscape.  (ha, there's my first word)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I just adopted *magistricide*. I am very surprised this word never showed up in the Harry Potter series, since there were several instances of *magistricide**, especially in the later books.

*the killing of a teacher or a master.

L


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Apathy would be my word..if i cared.


To bad cause i found the perfect word for you there.

*Vampirarchy* - A set of rulers comparable to vampires.

Example:

_The Prime Minister of Transylvania runs a vampirarchy and all members must hang upside down from the Parliament ceiling._


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I was trying to find the website and got directed to The Times of London. A flashing banner read, "The Times, now available in the U.S. on Kindle." Not an exact quote.

Good article about the project and you can vote for words through The Times website. Stephen Fry has adopted Fubsy. He says it describes some of the contestants he deals with on QI (very funny show) and he's going to try to get the producers to use it in his _Kingdom_ series. Since it's a British show, I watch it on youtube.

I have a wonderful book entitled _A Connoisseur's Collection of Old and New, Weird and Wonderful, Useful and Outlandish Words_.

I think I'll take a *snoach *and try to get into the website again.


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi gertie. Its in my sig but the site is here http://www.savethewords.org/


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Lizzy said:


> Hi gertie. Its in my sig but the site is here http://www.savethewords.org/


Yes, I saw it. Thanks. The first time I clicked on it, I couldn't get past the first screen. The second time, I got to the wall of words, but couldn't get past that. That's why I tried to back into the site and found The Times article.

I had to laugh when I saw _ten-cent store_. I used that term recently, but it was in connection with something that happened 50 years ago (or yesterday, I'm not sure anymore ).

I'll keep trying. In the meantime, I'll keep an *aspectabund*.


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Yes, I saw it. Thanks. The first time I clicked on it, I couldn't get past the first screen. The second time, I got to the wall of words, but couldn't get past that. That's why I tried to back into the site and found The Times article.
> 
> I had to laugh when I saw _ten-cent store_. I used that term recently, but it was in connection with something that happened 50 years ago (or yesterday, I'm not sure anymore ).
> 
> I'll keep trying. In the meantime, I'll keep an *aspectabund*.


Hi. The wall is the only screen. That save the words box that comes up? Just run your mouse pointer around the inside edges and it will scroll the wall and you can click on the words inside the box to get the definitions.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

If a word isn't in the dictionary, it's not a word anymore? That's like if I chose to be unlisted in the phone book, I don't exist anymore.

I kinda like *Vampirarchy* If I ever get elected mayor, I'll set one of those up.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I had to laugh when I saw _ten-cent store_. I used that term recently, but it was in connection with something that happened 50 years ago (or yesterday, I'm not sure anymore ).


Hmmmm, maybe things that don't exist anymore _should_ be taken out of the dictionary


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

While looking for a word for a particular troublesome member on my other forum,  I found "sycophant"  Fit that member to a T and is now in my new found words list


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

Is that like a psycho elephant on shortend?


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Is that like a psycho elephant on shortend?


LOL, yeah! Something like that.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Wow, I'm going to have to go get my dictionary.  Hopefully the words are still there or I won't have a clue what everybody is talking about


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

I think I'll take *blateration* which means blabber or chatter.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

Wannabe said:


> I think I'll take *blateration* which means blabber or chatter.


I think that word has already been group adopted by the members of the "Australia" thread. *wicked evil grin*


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I had to laugh when I saw _ten-cent store_. I used that term recently, but it was in connection with something that happened 50 years ago (or yesterday, I'm not sure anymore ).


It will be replaced in the dictionary with "dollar store."


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

The sycophant's continual blateration about vampiarchy has my snoach begging for a magistricide.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

^^^Kiss up.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I had to laugh when I saw _ten-cent store_. I used that term recently, but it was in connection with something that happened 50 years ago (or yesterday, I'm not sure anymore ).


I thought of adopting that, but we always called it "the five and dime" or "the five and ten" and I wasn't sure I could change my way of speaking to suddenly call it a ten-cent store.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I thought of adopting that, but we always called it "the five and dime" or "the five and ten" and I wasn't sure I could change my way of speaking to suddenly call it a ten-cent store.
> 
> L


All interchangeable. I've used all three. I probably called it the five and ten most.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

We called it "Woolworth's."


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> We called it "Woolworth's."


Sadly, no more of those around here and I believe the ones in the UK are now folding as well.


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> The sycophant's continual blateration about vampiarchy has my snoach begging for a magistricide.


ROTFLMAO - The funniest part was that i actually understood it. LOL!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

Lizzy said:


> ROTFLMAO - The funniest part was that i actually understood it. LOL!


CooL! What did I say?

We used to call those old stores "The five and dime."


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> CooL! What did I say?
> 
> We used to call those old stores "The five and dime."


You said:

_The psycho elephants continual blabber about the vampire hierarchy has my snoach begging for a teacher killing.
_
I dont know what your snoach is and im not about to ask.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> We called it "Woolworth's."


Woolworth's was different. It wasn't the five and dime. I never went in a five and dime with a lunch counter and every single Woolworth's had one of those.

L


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

Vampyre said:


> Keep it up and I'll kick you right in the snoach!


I have two responses:

1) "Snoach" is a verb, not a noun. It would be like kicking me in the "itemized."

2)









"Ow! My doctor said I wasn't supposed to get feet in my septum!"


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

<===<< big fan of the lunch counter!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> We called it "Woolworth's."


Also Kress, Kresge (K-Mart), Grant, Newberry and McCrory, that I remember.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

You must be talking about the dime store.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Also Kress, Kresge (K-Mart), Grant, Newberry and McCrory, that I remember.


Man, this is bringing back memories. W.T. Grant's, Newberry's. I never knew about McCrory's til I moved here to Westbrook, Maine in 1980 and there was one on Main Street. It closed in about 1990 or so. I can't say I was a frequent shopper there in its waning years.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Man, this is bringing back memories. W.T. Grant's, Newberry's. I never knew about McCrory's til I moved here to Westbrook, Maine in 1980 and there was one on Main Street. It closed in about 1990 or so. I can't say I was a frequent shopper there in its waning years.
> 
> L


There was a McCrory's in Ft. Lauderdale for a long time. It surprised me every time I passed by. I wish I had gone in there to see what it was like. It closed sometime in the last 10 years.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I adopted Blateration...fits me well!!!!


----------

